# Cost of living in Melbourne, 2 adults, 3 kids



## guille

Hi,
We (2 adults, 3 kids) are about to move to Melbourne, starting with only one salary.

The kids ages are 14, 10 and 6.
What should be the minimum salary required in order live decently?

Are we talking about 80-100K? 130-150k?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amonsalve

guille said:


> Hi,
> We (2 adults, 3 kids) are about to move to Melbourne, starting with only one salary.
> 
> The kids ages are 14, 10 and 6.
> What should be the minimum salary required in order live decently?
> 
> Are we talking about 80-100K? 130-150k?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the second range 130-150k as minimum.


----------



## luke_Bran

Hi Akshay

Not sure if you have moved yet, but I would imagine 50K would probably not cut it in Melbourne for a family to live off, unless you were prepared to live regionally and travel for work. However, this seems to have it's deficits as well especially around daycare, fuel prices and poor public transport options. 

Good luck with your move, hope it all goes well....or is going well


----------

